# Fliegenfischen an der Ruhr



## putschii (14. Dezember 2016)

Huhu,

Ich habe noch nie mit der Fliege geangelt, aber interessiere mich stark dafür. Der Gedanke einen Fisch mit selbst gebastelten Ködern zu fangen, finde ich sehr verlockend  Würde es in Zukunft gerne erlernen, aber möchte mich erstmal erkundigen, ob man mit der Fliege gut an der Ruhr angeln kann? Würde die obere Ruhr dann ab und an statt mit meiner Spinnrute gerne mit der Fliege befischen.

LG


----------



## platzmann (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Ruhr*

Hi Putschii,

grundsätzlich kannst du jedes Gewässer mit der Fliegenrute beangeln. Mit Nymphen auf Weißfisch z.B. ist im Moment super. Mit Streamer auf Barsch oder Hecht macht auch Laune. Du musst halt nur genug Platz haben und von Vorteil ist wenn man werfen kann. Ich habe auch vor 1/2 Jahr mit dem Fliegenfischen begonnen und bin noch immer hellauf begeistert.
Aber außer der Ruhr wird es bei dir doch noch andere Gewässer geben?

Grüße,  Stefan


----------



## Fyrdraca (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Ruhr*

Moin!

Die Ruhr ist super für die Fliegenfischerei!
Ich selbst befische die Strecke bei Neheim und finde die Ruhr echt Super!
Falls du noch  Fragen hast helfe ich dir gerne weiter!

Gruß


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Ruhr*

Hallo Putschii,

schön, daß Du Dich für das Fliegenfischen interessierst.
Was ich Dir aber unbedingt empfehlen würde, ist einen Kurs zu machen.
Da lernst Du ordentlich das Werfen und auch die Grundkenntnisse für das Fliegenbinden.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## putschii (14. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Fliegenfischen an der Ruhr*

Hey,

Schonmal danke für die Rückmeldungen. Das klingt doch schon gut. Habe halt den Schein für die obere Ruhr und den Kanal und würde da also gerne beginnen. Komme aus Mülheim an der Ruhr, folglich ist es bis zum Rhein oder nach Holland auch nicht so weit. Was mir nicht so liegt, ist der Forellenpuff, das nimmt mir iwie alles. Einen Kurs wollte ich dazu nächstes Jahr machen


----------

